# Easter dinner



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

Rib roast, baked taters, and salad. Nothing real fancy.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Nothing special, well yes, I'll be making creme brulee. Just ham, tater salad and baked beans otherwise. Taters and beans coming out of the home canned pantry.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

I don’t know why daughter doesn’t like ham she loves bacon and sausage


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

Ham would be easier for me than grilling steaks for a crowd. You do mean a cured ham right? Not a fresh ham? I am not real big on cured ham either. I like it but prefer roasted turkey or roasted pork.
The last time I celebrated Easter was when my mom was alive. A religious woman. But not an overpowering fire and brimstone type.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

J. V. said:


> Ham would be easier for me than grilling steaks for a crowd. You do mean a cured ham right? Not a fresh ham? I am not real big on cured ham either. I like it but prefer roasted turkey or roasted pork.
> The last time I celebrated Easter was when my mom was alive. A religious woman. But not an overpowering fire and brimstone type.


Yes, cured ham. My favorite is honey baked spiral cut.


----------

